# Rescue Boarding Kennel -thoughts, please?



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

OK, I am going to post this and if the mods say no, I apologize. I am wanting to start a small, non-profit 5 dog rescue boarding kennel to be built on a seperate building at my home. The boarding would be $10 per dog per day, includes food, bathing if needed and discounts available for longer than a short term stay. 
I would LOVE some input, be it good or bad, but 'good' would be great!!!!!!
I know that boarding is not a long-term solution, but I am trying to establish a place where rescues could go in the interim to being on a transport leg or pending an upcomng foster opening. :hug:
This would be on about 60 acres of rural protperty, upstate NY. So far, I have had only positive feedback. Issues such as insurance, accounting, etc.have already been worked thru.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think it would a good thing in order to provide the dogs with a safe place while they are waiting for transport or a foster home. I would recommend trying to have arrangments already made for these dogs so that they don't have to stay boarded for too long. I know that's not always possible though. You may want to consider trying to find a good trainer who would be willing to donate some of their time so that the dogs are being worked with and have a positive way to exert their energy. I think your idea is excellent though!


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have given thought to doing so many times and have provided free board to one rescue although I did not have the time to provide training to the dog-unfortunately I donated my runs to the local SAR team for their canines-at the time I thought I was "getting out" of "dogs".


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Where in upstate NY are you? I think it sounds like a great idea (if you are financially able to do it). I know of so many rescues who are always looking for boarding.


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

GatorDog said:


> Where in upstate NY are you? I think it sounds like a great idea (if you are financially able to do it). I know of so many rescues who are always looking for boarding.


Chenango county

Thx


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think $10 a day is enough, JMHO. Most boarding facilities have to charge double that to make it worthwhile. You have to consider all the costs that go into maintaining the building/facilities, not just things like cost of kibble per day, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Central NY German Shepherd Rescue in Syracuse. They kennel their dogs and might be able to give you valuable advice on cost per dog, fund raising, etc. 

Where in Chenango county are you? I'm about 30 minutes south of Vestal in PA.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well if it's non profit you wouldn't want to charge a lot more than $10/day or else keep that bank acct. separate and buy supplies with the funds. 
You'd not be able to pocket any of it for personal use.

The only drawback I could see is that the rescues who want to board dogs (around here anyway) often "forget" them and there they sit in boarding. 
So I'd have them sign paperwork that, if in "X amount of days" if they did not come back for the dog, you may put it up for adoption or euthanize or whatever, depending on the situation. 
I would *require* it that after x-amount of days, the dog becomes an "owner surrender" to your facility. 

Otherwise you may wind up with someone else's dog long-term and no ability to do anything with it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

With only 5 dogs and a close vicinity to a GSD rescue, I would try to work strictly with CNY where they would pay for food/medical and that would open up 5 slots for them.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Check any zoning regulations in the municipality/county to see if kennels are a permitted use.


----------



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

All good info and most I already have covered. Zoning is ok since I won't need a kennel license for less than 10 runs. Agricultural use allows them with no changes. Its a nonprofitso I can board pets for a higher fee. Legal paperwork I have covered for the rescues who abandon.I also was going to board only for established nonprofit s to eliminate abandonment. I'm sure it will happen anyway. Keep the suggestions coming!!! Thany you!!


----------

